# fence gate on a rolling track?



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

I once built one of these a while back. It was much smaller though. It was at the top of a set of stairs.Same concept though.The u-channel is exactly what I did. It had a track at the top and bottom. Keep in mind that the gate must be longer than the opening so that it stays in the track when the gate is all the way closed. They also sell heavy duty rollers that are designed for gates like this. I have only seen them on chain link but maybe you can be creative


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The would work with a wooden fence, but you have to bolt the metal tubing on the frame for the gate, and then the wheels bolt on said frame to ride along the tubing to retract. If you want an example how the rolling gate works, head to your local airport. Otherwise, use a gate with a wheel on the bottom to help allow it to be pulled out of the way.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

I found lots of U-channel at HomeDepot, and even a wheel that looked like it could work great. A wheel from scaffolding set. It is nice because it is heavy duty, rated for outdoors, cost effective and already mounted for insertion into a pipe (which would get bolted to the side of my rolling gate).

now i need to find a pole and a spring, so that this wheel can have some bounce. any suggestion?

I saw a big spring in the fence gate section of HD, so that could work.. ..


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

You'll have to post a pic when your done.

Previous home I put a swing out gate with roller for a parking pad , used a farm gate/latch and wheel.

The gate had alternating boards just like the fence it was attached to and worked pretty slick.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i will.. but this project is low on the priority list. may not happen until next spring. depends. but anyway, for now i am thinking of forgetting about the spring. if it turns out i need one, then i'll think of it at that time.


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

I found these after reading your post. Maybe they'll spark some ideas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNf2_DHKXSI
http://www.buildeazy.com/workshop/sliding-gate-1.html

Seems there are many suppliers for chain link fences/gates -- some of the pieces may be applicable to your project.
Good luck.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks, definitely some good ideas there!

Knucklez


----------



## Patrickmurtaugh (Dec 2, 2012)

*did you ever finished your rolling fence gate?*

I am looking to do a similar project in my backyard and would love to hear how yours turned out.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i abandoned the idea because too complicated to implement in my situation because of uneven soil and difficulty sourcing adequate rolling fence parts (not chain link fence parts which are easy to find). instead i went with wooden swing gate, fully cantilevered with NO wheels anywhere 

so far, i have installed the gate posts which are each 6x6 PT wood burried 4' and steel reinforced to protect against gate sag (recall fully cantilevered). i reinforced myself by going to a steel supply shop, ording 4 pieces of 1/4" thick steel 10' long by 2.5" wide then used drill press to drill holes in zig-zag pattern, spray painted with rustnoleum, then groved out my PT gate posts and inserted the steel, and screwed it in place. the steel will stop gate post from bending. that's as far as i got.. been like that for a few months.. working on other projects right now.


----------



## paulsmith544 (Dec 21, 2012)

Knucklez said:


> I found lots of U-channel at HomeDepot, and even a wheel that looked like it could work great. A wheel from scaffolding set. It is nice because it is heavy duty, rated for outdoors, cost effective and already mounted for insertion into a pipe (which would get bolted to the side of my rolling gate).
> 
> now i need to find a pole and a spring, so that this wheel can have some bounce. any suggestion?
> 
> I saw a big spring in the fence gate section of HD, so that could work.. ..



hmm there are not any suggestion but i also was saying the same thing but was a bit late ..


----------

